# Kenwood SS-992 "Protect" Mode?



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey all,

I just unearthed my old Kenwood SS-992 from my garage. We had it hooked up in my old house, but when we moved, procrastination set in. So today I found some free time and hooked it up, however, when I turn it on, it starts up and says "Dolby" and seems to be normal for a few seconds, then it switches over to flashin the word "PROTECT" and none of the buttons work.:doh:

Any ideas??


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

GeneralTso294 said:


> ... when I turn it on, it starts up and says "Dolby" and seems to be normal for a few seconds, then it switches over to flashin the word "PROTECT" and none of the buttons work.:doh:..


I think there's something making a short circuit and that's why is going into protection mode ...:yes:

Did you connected speakers??? ... first, look to see if wires (+ and -) are touching.

Check the power cord (maybe is bad).


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

It usually takes a few seconds before the relays for the amplifier turn on, so you problem is probably amplifier related. As salvasol says, check all of you connections. You could have a small strand of wire bridging the gap between terminals.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah I think both of you are right. I just shut it off and unplugged it for a while and let it sit with the cover off.

A couple hours later I plugged it back in and it worked fine
:-D
Thanks all!!


----------

